# Hello everyone



## Shaunhome331 (Aug 6, 2018)

Hello everyone
My name is Shaun hoping to help everyone....


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 6, 2018)

Welcome, Shaun. Glad to have you join us here on Martial Talk. Here, you'll find a bunch of folks with more stories than sense, a wide range of skills, and the generally poor judgement required to spend a bunch of time on martial arts, and even more time talking about it.

What's your background?


----------



## Tames D (Aug 6, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 7, 2018)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your input.


----------



## now disabled (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi there welcome


----------

